# Internet Traffic bei Diablo 3



## spacekeks007 (17. Mai 2012)

Mal an jeden Diablo 3 Spieler gefragt gibt es schon konkrete Daten darüber was Diablo 3 so verbraucht an MB in einer stunde? wäre mal eine nette Info da ich das Spiel auf meinem Laptop und meinem Surfstick unterwegs zocken möchte.

wäre schade wenn die 5 GB grenze relativ fix verbraucht sind oder man nur was verbraucht wenn man sich einloggt oder sein Spiel öffentlich macht.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch nen Surfstick, auch mit 5GB Begrenzung, wahrscheinlich den selben wie du.

Wie ich festgestellt habe ist es, wie bei allen anderen Spielen auch, absolut gar kein Problem.

Der Datenverkehr ist nich ma ansatzweise so groß wie beim rumsurfen. Das einzigste was rüberkommt sind ja wirklich nur ein paar Informationen, über andere Spieler und sonstigen Kleinkram halt. Grafiken, Sounds etc. werden ja alle vom Rechner geladen logischerweise...

Ich erreiche in kürze die volle Datenmenge, da ich blöderweise am Anfang des Monats so viel gesaugt habe, aber ich glaube noch nich mal mit gedrosselter Leitung (GPRS xD) dürfte das ein großes Problem sein, zumindestens nich das Solo-Spiel.

Ich mach dann nochmal Meldung falls das der Fall is.

Ich kann mal drauf achten und dir sagen was genau an Traffoc anfällt wenn dich das interessiert, aber es is wirklich unwesentlich...


----------



## spacekeks007 (18. Mai 2012)

Na dann schonmal Danke für die Info... dann kann ichs ja mal antesten auf dem Netbook.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Mai 2012)

Joa. Soeben hab ich ne Drosselung reinbekommen und kann trotzdem problemlos spielen. Also kannste ohne Bedenken zugreifen


----------

